

Papyros – Arch based OS with material design - snake_case
http://www.papyros.io/

======
snake_case
Apparently this is just another name change from Quantum OS which was
originally called Quartz OS.

[https://plus.google.com/app/basic/communities/10402418756809...](https://plus.google.com/app/basic/communities/104024187568091297094)

